# Sephora VIB Sale!



## makeupmakesme (Apr 9, 2012)

I love love love being a VIB and all the benefits that come with it, like the 15% off sale and a bag filled with samples 



  	Anyone else buy anything at the VIB sale? Anyone of you girls a VIB? Anyone getting close to VIB status? I’d love to know what you guys have bought recently!


----------



## JulieDiva (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes, I shopped the VIB sale too...it is awesome!!

  	I bought the new Dior BB cream, which looks amazing, and some YSL lip stains which i hear good reviews on.

  	You are very pretty and sweet!  I liked your video!


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 11, 2012)

JulieDiva said:


> Yes, I shopped the VIB sale too...it is awesome!!
> 
> I bought the new Dior BB cream, which looks amazing, and some YSL lip stains which i hear good reviews on.
> 
> You are very pretty and sweet!  I liked your video!



 	I heard about the YSL lip stains. Let me know if you like them! and THANK YOU! haha, i just really enjoy making videos... I am hoping to get my makeup artist license within the next year and i’m a film student so i just kind of put both of those things together


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

sure nice to be VIP..


----------



## JESmakeup (May 21, 2012)

great haul!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 26, 2012)

great haul! I ended up picking out the Laura Mercier Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer!


----------



## anne082 (May 29, 2012)

Nice haul  ... I wish we had a sephora here


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

Great haul. Sephora VIB is the best!


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice!  Makes me want to hit VIB status!


----------

